# TTC naturally with unexplained infertility



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,  I was diagnosed with primary unexplained infertility 4 years ago and was offered ivf.  I was very lucky and fell first time, and now have beautiful girl and boy twins 2 1/2 years old.  Have been trying for our third child (2nd pregnancy) naturally for over a year now as with it being unexplained infertility was hoping the first pregnancy may have kick started my body and solved whatever the initial problem was.  Clearly we still have a problem as no luck so far, am trying conceive plus, opk's, keeping track of cm etc and am desperately hoping each month will be different.  

Is there anybody else out there with a similar problem, or does anybody have any suggestions as to anything else we might try?  Have wondered about seeing the dr to try and get more tests done but feel bad going as I am so lucky to have my two already when so many others haven't had that success, and don't think that he can do much anyway as i already have children.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya starry, 

i just wanted to pop in and say if it was me, id go back to gp and ask about getting re-tested again, because you have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility id imagine the option would be open for you, especially because your two children were through ivf.. ( congratulations btw) would you consider going down the road of ivf again?

i myself am just waiting for another appointment with my clinic to come through and unfortunatly i think i may be getting the same diagnosis, though treatment is not an option for me at this time due to personal circumstances.... i need to wait about another year before i could ask about it! but dont feel bad because you are privlaged with two children already, you have been very lucky yes.... but that doesnt mean you should put yourself through hell again! 

one thing i do, do every month is im keeping a 'cycle diary' from cycle day 1 right through to the last day i keep track of everything... all the little AF things, any symptoms around time of OV, and even all my emotions and things during the 2WW, including anything that makes me think... omg i might be! iv found this has helped me relax a liittle bit more plus its giving me a better idea of how my cycles are working... things i thought were really un normal for me iv realised happen every other cycle and things like that so my 2WW is slightly more bearable. 

good luck hun i hope you get thhe help you need and manage to get your bfp!! xxx


----------



## Serena1979 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi
I'm in the same boat as you diagnosed with unexplained fertility and had my beautiful boy through Ivf in sept 2010, we have been trying for number 2 for 18 months now with no luck and have just seen the doctor to see if nhs funding will let us be referred to fertility clinic for further tests. I thought I wouldn't be so emotional this time with me being lucky enough to have my son but I'm just like before don't get me wrong I know I'm so lucky already but that doesn't take away the urge to give him a sibling 

Keep in touch 
Serena
P.s I've just started having reflexology to see if that helps me relax , worth a try as Ivf not an option as we don't have the funds 

Xxx x


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ladies.  Serena i would be interested to know if your dr will refer you for further testing as our situation is the same and going to see he dr is my next step.  I wondered if my dr would refer me for testing and whether something like clomid could be offered on the nhs as i know i'm not elligilbe for ivf again and can't afford to fund it myself.  Wishing you lots of luck.

Temptress thanks for your reply, i might try keeping a diary but am worried that I might become more obsessed than i already am, will try though as it will give me something to take to drs / fertility clinic.  Good luck to you also.


----------



## Serena1979 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi starry
I will keep you updated should find out next week so will let you know .  
Lets hope we get that natural miracle
Serena


----------

